# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Ortak Düşman Kim?

## bozok

*Ortak Düşman Kim?*

 

*Netanyahu: İsrail ve ABD'nin ortak düşmanları var*

İsrail Başbakanı Binyamin Netanyahu, ABD ile İsrail'in ortak değer ve düşmanları olduğunu, bu yüzden de birbirlerinden daha iyi dostları olamayacağını söyledi. 

Amerikan CNN televizyonunda Larry King'in sorularını yanıtlayan Netanyahu, ABD ile güvenlik ve istihbarat gibi konularda yakın işbirliği içerisinde çalıştıklarına dikkat çekerek, iki ülkenin ortak değer ve ortak düşmanları bulunduğunu bu yüzden de birbirlerinden daha iyi dostları olmadığını kaydetti. Filistin Yönetimi Başkanı Mahmud Abbas'a barış görüşmeleri çağrısında bulunan Netanyahu, doğrudan görüşmeler için ön koşullardan vazgeçmesi gerektiğini ifade etti. 

Gazze'ye yardım taşıyan Mavi Marmara gemisine düzenlenen baskınla ilgili olarak ise Netanyahu, can kayıplarından dolayı üzgün olduklarını belirtti. Türkiye ile İsrail arasında önemli bir ilişki bulunduğuna dikkat çeken Netanyahu, Türkiye'nin Orta Doğu'da çok önemli bir ülke olduğuna vurgu yaparak, ilişkileri iyileştirmek için her fırsatı araştırdıklarını kaydetti. 


08.07.2010 16:24 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

